# Heat and Glo gas fireplace won’t ignite if too cold



## Boston cold (Jan 3, 2022)

Hi - I have a Heat and Glo gas fireplace installed about 2013. Been working fine, except with the temperature outside drops below freezing. Then, the pilot lite will go on but the fireplace doesn’t ignite.  Someone came out to look at it (for $250) and said the pilot assembly should be replaced (=$1200)! Does this sound right? Seems odd to me when it works perfectly fine on most days…..
Thanks!


----------



## Lennox65 (Jan 4, 2022)

Boston cold said:


> Hi - I have a Heat and Glo gas fireplace installed about 2013. Been working fine, except with the temperature outside drops below freezing. Then, the pilot lite will go on but the fireplace doesn’t ignite.  Someone came out to look at it (for $250) and said the pilot assembly should be replaced (=$1200)! Does this sound right? Seems odd to me when it works perfectly fine on most days…..
> Thanks!


$1200.00 is insane. The part costs about 30.00
What is the exact model fireplace?


----------



## Boston cold (Jan 4, 2022)

Hi - thanks for your reply!  Here is what the receipt says:

Work Completed Notes
Customer has heat&Glo gas fireplace that is not working correctly.
during arrival technician looked at fireplace and found pilot assembly to be original electronic ignition.
Technician recommends replacing pilot assembly due to age and condition also underneath fireplace has a very cold breeze customer will need to contact carpenter to have fireplace insulated with fire resistant insulation.
Technician gave customer pricing on installing blower motor for gas fireplace.
Model - sl-750tr-ipi
Serial -0023434302
Make - heat&glo
Work Suggested Notes
FPR03 -Fireplace Pilot Assembly -quantity of 1 at $1190 each


----------



## Lennox65 (Jan 5, 2022)

I would get another quote for the pilot assembly. That price is way too high. The problem with the fireplace not coming on could be the module or the power supply. I would suggest checking a few more things before just changing parts.
As for the cold air, that is typically something that can't be fixed without opening up the area that the fireplace sits in. You can minimize the amount of cold air by using foil tape to cover the gas line and electrical openings in the underside of the valve area.
You CAN'T put insulation in the valve area even if it is "fire resistant"


----------



## Boston cold (Jan 5, 2022)

Ok, thank you so much.  I will look for another place to get an evaluation.


----------

